# pannama city



## bassfisher10 (Jun 18, 2009)

Is there anythings in the surf i can fish for ...i am already going ouy in the pass with our boat ..but i wanted to know if i could surf fish 2
thanks
zach


----------



## GaMan (Jun 14, 2011)

As a dad of a 17yr old son I would suggest removing this part of your post "i am 16 year old lokkin to have fun and i love fishing". Too many strange people in this world to give out info like that to strangers and you never know where the wierd ones are. Stay safe, watch what info you give out online, and good luck with fishing!


----------



## bassfisher10 (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks i am just tryin to get alot of info before i o to to the beach and there os alpot of people out there tryin to help kids 2


----------



## bassfisher10 (Jun 18, 2009)

but thanks thu that could help in the long run


----------

